# "His Grace" is havin' a B-day......



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=341016


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I had to click on the link. I didn't know who "His Grace" was.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Happy BD Old Timer! Hope you had a great day. gb


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Went out to the shop today about 1 pm. I thought I will make a few pens and a couple Christmas ornaments. Turned on the light got my broom to sweep up first and the power went off. It just came back on about 10 minutes ago. It has got to where it goes off everyday for at least 2 to 6 hours.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

power went out here yesterday for about 2 hours, never did find out what happened, took out part of Nasa Parkway and some of Resdorlph (had to be a transformer)


----------

